# What do you tell anti-gunners when….



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

they ask your opinion on gun control?

I tell them how grateful I am to be alive in todays world and how safe I feel everywhere I go.
I tell them if I lived during Roman/Viking times I would constantly be scared to death of my entire city being wiped out by a group of people carrying sharp sticks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

They wont approach you if you have a "Hog Leg" strapped on. 

I wont even have a conversation with those types of "people". But if I were asked that question, I'd say "using two hands". No need to get in an argument!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I point out they only hear one side of the argument, the unfortunate deaths. They never hear of the positives, those saved by guns, and that those saved greatly outweigh those injured or killed.

This site has some interesting facts, along with their sources:









Gun Facts | Guns and Their Use in Crime Prevention


Research on guns as they are used in self-defense (defensive gun use). Includes information on how often they are used, victim injury rates for different defense tactics, as well as international crime data.




www.gunfacts.info







> *Fact:* Every year, people in the United States use guns to defend themselves against criminals an estimated 2,500,000 times – more than 6,500 people a day, or once every 13 seconds. 1 Of these instances, 15.7% of the people using firearms defensively stated that they “almost certainly” saved their lives by doing so.
> 
> *Fact:* Even the government’s estimate, which has a major methodology problem, 2 estimates people defend themselves 235,700 times each year with guns. 3
> 
> ...


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Facts never work well in an emotional based argument . . .


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

There is often a misconception that the right to bear arms is about hunting, which it not and never was. I have actually had good conversation starting from there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I was curious how many school shootings happened before the AR15 was even invented. According to the shootings lists I found, it looks like there were around 50 by the 1950s.

The first school shooting was on July 26, 1764 when 4 Indians entered a school and shot around 9 or 10 children, and their teacher.

-DallanC


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

I like to say "meet me halfway" you want me to register my guns or "get training" fine, but don't limit what I can/can't have. No restrictions, no limits. If I gotta jump through hoops, I wants what I wants. As per school shootings, my lines are two fold, it's the saddest thing that can happen to ANYONE. I say that evil will always find a way, but we guard everyone else with guns why not our kids? They're the future!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks to the NRA we are losing "friendlies" much faster than we are gaining them. You can spew out their(NRA) line of crap and help the "gun haters" win, or you can some how convince him/her of the reasonableness of most gun owners.
One thing for sure, at the rate we are loosing supporters with this hardline approach, the more we will create a self fulfilling prophecy.

At this point today, nearly all the people you are calling "anti-gunners" ARE NOT calling for confiscation, they are mostly as reasonable as we are. For every whack job gun hater there is a whack job gun owner. If you come across as a whack job gun owner, you will NEVER change his mind,,,who wants to change sides a join up with a whack job, BUT, you might bring him back from his whacky position to join up with someone he sees as a reasonable person. Does that make any sense?

People, 2A can be defeated. I'd much rather it be modified and become a document that is workable and applicable to our modern world than just hand it over to the haters...they WILL come and take your guns.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BP, you use that term "we" very loosely here. 

As for "defeating" the constitution, don't count me in the group of "we" that want to do that. I happen to like the constitution. I know I'm old fashion that way.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> BP, you use that term "we" very loosely here.
> 
> As for "defeating" the constitution, don't count me in the group of "we" that want to do that. I happen to like the constitution. I know I'm old fashion that way.


I use "we" with a broad brush to include anyone that does NOT want gun confiscation.

None of us, "we", want to see 2A just overturned. Just saying, if some sort of compromise doesn't happen, the hard left, driven by the hard right will win this battle. We are loosing our supporters and they are gaining new ones.

Gun confiscation(whacko left)...no good. 
Absolutely no gun reform(whacko right)...no good

Both of these are ridiculous positions that will do absolutely nothing to help solve our current problems.

Life member of the NRA since 1968 and dammed ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> None of us, "we", want to see 2A just overturned. Just saying, if some sort of compromise doesn't happen, the hard left, driven by the hard right will win this battle. We are loosing our supporters and they are gaining new ones.


I agree in principle with the idea of compromise over ramming one-sided solutions down everyone's throat, but we don't get to compromise on the constitution unless we amend the constitution. Legislation passed won't do it. If you have not read up on how that works, then I'd suggest googling "How to amend the constitution" and seeing what a challenge that would be. Even if a law is very popular, the constitution exists to protect the minority from the tyranny of the majority. (I'm talking in general, not specifically about the 2A, but the 2A certainly applies as well.) We don't just get to compromise on things that violate the constitution. So whatever compromises you are hoping for must not run afoul of the 2A, or they can't be done. Or, we need to amend the 2A. Good luck with that!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> we don't get to compromise on the constitution unless we amend the constitution. Legislation passed won't do it.


 In specific regards to the 2A, have there not been past compromises and legislation passed which can curtail or restrict gun ownership? Age restrictions, full autos, silencers, restrictions on who can own guns, etc.. are just a few examples which seem to contradict the above quote. 

I try not to enter into significant discussions with anyone who is so pro-gun that they believe there should be no restrictions (including the current ones) and those who are so anti-gun that they want all guns out of private ownership. Its hard to discuss any controversial topic unless both parties have some type of trust with the other.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Absolutely there is room for compromise on legislation. If you read BP’s post, he said we had to compromise to amend the 2A.

Those are two very different things.

I already posted multiple ideas for legislation on this topic on this forum. I certainly don’t meet the criteria above of anyone so pro or against the 2A to not discuss the topic.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

This isn't about 2A but, it follows along the lines of folks that don't have the desire for the outdoors, other than spending time in it.

Last weekend when the wife and I were at the truck loading the SxS to head home, there was a tent camp near us. This "Dude" about 25 or so, sporting shorts, tank top, sandals and a man bun approached and began talking with me. His lady friend, wife, or whatever she was followed him. He asked me what we were doing and where we went. I was very polite and continued talking with him. When I removed my long sleeve shirt, he saw the grip of my .45 that was on my side. He got a little weird, so I put in the truck cab and continued securing the buggy to the trailer.

The conversation changed in a hurry. He asked why I needed the gun. I said for personal protection from bears, etc. I had mentioned that I had a bear tag for the area and was scouting for areas to hunt. He went on about how he felt toward killing Gods animals. I heard my wife say "Oh Chit' and she got in the truck and closed the door. I told him that I felt anyone driving a Subaru, sporting a man bun, should NOT be allowed off a paved road. LOL He was intelligent enough to know where I was going. I jumped in the truck and drove off.

I could have gotten into it with this guy, but I knew it would only make matters worse and possibly further his dislike towards hunters and those that wear a weapon. Believe me....It was all I could do to walk away. The wife was very proud of me and offered to buy me a shake at the Little Acorn on the way home.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I suppose the folks I am around cover a broad cross section of society, and to be honest, I don't come across that many hard core "anti gunners". There are a few. What I do come across is a lot of people who are really worried about the increasingly severe gun violence incidents and want to see something done. Most folks are for honest discussion and are frustrated by decision makers retreating to partisan bunkers and not doing anything. 

Few of them favor taking away all our guns.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

MrShane said:


> they ask your opinion on gun control?


Nothing. I walk away. All your going to hear is emotionally charged dribble, and they aren't going to listen to anything you have to say anyway.


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

What we really need to do is take a step back and realize that gun control is more of a wedge issue used as a political distraction than anything else. Democrats don't seem to want to actually move on the issue, Republicans don't either (talking about actual politicians, not voters). It is something to focus on rather than the actual societal issues leading to shootings. Worker productivity continues to go up, but worker compensation has not followed. Healthcare is a parasitic industry of money grubbing middle men. All of us wage earners, small business owners, tradesmen, and white collar workers have a lot more in common regardless of political leanings than those who are able to keep a senator in their pocket. The goal is to keep us squabbling amongst ourselves and distracted while we all get screwed over by larger policies.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm willing to go out on a limb and say... The coming elections will be full of questions related to gun laws, woman's choice more than the economy and what really matters.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I'm willing to go out on a limb and say... The coming elections will be full of questions related to gun laws, woman's choice more than the economy and what really matters.


Current polls put the state of the Economy WAY above other issues among voters. I agree.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Current polls put the state of the Economy WAY above other issues among voters. I agree.
> 
> -DallanC


Mortgage applications are now beginning slow down because of the PIR. One way to slow inflation IS to raise Interest Rates. Simple economics really, (supply and demand) Now if fuel would begin to slide backward, even .50 cents would begin to put a boost into the economy. Crude has been stable over the past two weeks at $122 ppb while at the pump, it has jumped .15 cents in a week.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Auto load defaults are on a dramatic uptick. Sign of the times...and it ain't good.

-DallanC


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Shane, exactly what do you mean by "anti-gunners"? I've had quite a few encounters with what I call "Happy Hikers" while hunting grouse, none of which have been anything but cordial. I don't use that term in a pejorative way, they are hiking and seem to be happy doing it. Some have been curious, one expressed interest in learning to hunt, none have been negative.


----------



## Rasster (7 mo ago)

If someone from my extended family or good friends asks me such questions, then I usually joke about it. Something like - would you congratulate your ex every Christmas if he didn’t have a gun? ...
If this question is asked by a person who is unfamiliar to me (that is, those people who aren't yet familiar with my sense of humor), then I first of all try to find out what is the reason for her/his concern in this regard.


----------

